# Giving something back to Grace Haven - URGENT



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

......................................


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

as already mentioned on the other thread, i have mine and my mom's (j4nfr4n) donation here

come on everyone, let's get helping Grace Haven as much as we can


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> as already mentioned on the other thread, i have mine and my mom's (j4nfr4n) donation here
> 
> come on everyone, let's get helping Grace Haven as much as we can


Ditto babe  Already raised £50 then  woopie! :lol: xxx


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

Definitely have no problems donating to CC, she has helped me out loads with advice on this forum. As soon as money goes in bank, ill be able to donate a little... Every little helps hopefully!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

clareuk said:


> Definitely have no problems donating to CC, she has helped me out loads with advice on this forum. As soon as money goes in bank, ill be able to donate a little... Every little helps hopefully!


It absolutely does hun, thank you so much 

xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have sent some goodies from Amazon.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Have sent some goodies from Amazon.


Thank you Charity, you're an absolute gem! xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Will do once I get home


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Excellent cause!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Will do once I get home


You're a gem too!!!! big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catgeoffrey said:


> Excellent cause!


Absolutely 

xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catgeoffrey said:


> Excellent cause!


I think you just donated to me hun? But I'm not sure?? Thank you so much thats £60 so far, let's keep it coming 

When people are donating please leave your PF name so I can mention all special thank yous with all names when we go ahead and order etc  xxx


----------



## clareuk (Jul 3, 2013)

I've just sent a little Cheryl. Just checking you've received it?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a shock, thankyou everybody for all your support.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> This is a shock, thankyou everybody for all your support.


Well deserved CC


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> This is a shock, thankyou everybody for all your support.


Very well deserved hun you're the best one going xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

clareuk said:


> I've just sent a little Cheryl. Just checking you've received it?


Hey Clare,

All received, thank you so much - everything you guys are doing will help CC through for a very long time

You're all amazing xxxxxx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I think you just donated to me hun? But I'm not sure?? Thank you so much thats £60 so far, let's keep it coming
> 
> When people are donating please leave your PF name so I can mention all special thank yous with all names when we go ahead and order etc  xxx


I did - sorry! I said it was from Geoffrey & Ruxpin!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catgeoffrey said:


> I did - sorry! I said it was from Geoffrey & Ruxpin!


Heh heh I thought it was you because of the Geoffrey  xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> This is a shock, thankyou everybody for all your support.


A very worthy cause! 

You already have a little something heading your way from me via Carly thanks to Charlie and Lori's efforts at this weekends TICA show 

Is there anything you are particularly in need of at the minute? The usual wet food and litter? Flea treatments? Best that you ave what you need


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Feeling the PF love 

xxxx ((((( CC))))


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> This is a shock, thankyou everybody for all your support.


hope you don't mind CC but myself and Cheryl wanted to do something to help you out too and thought this was the best way forward

we are thinking that when everything is collected in we could let you know what donations we have collected then you could take a look at zooplus or where ever you decide and see exactly what you need - or we could just do it for you. i just think that you know what you use and maybe it's better if you get to choose what you need topping up


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You all have me crying again, i know i need to be stronger.

Its been a tough few months, with me losing 3 of my own beautiful cats this month has had a huge affect on my health, i wont go into details on here but with thanks to CG and Carly helping me with emotional difficulties, i am still here, (you will all know what that means).

Some of the cats ive had in rescue, like Libby, came to me in such poor health that its been hard work getting them back to health ready to be rehomed, i am eternally greatful to all the kind people who have taken rescue cats/kittens from me, since november last year, although the figures are smaller than i would have liked i have helped and rehomed 57 cats/kittens, for a small home run rescue 57 is many animals helped.

Next year my goal is to achieve 100, i expect xmas may turn into a hectic time with kittens.

I do want to say a special thankyou to everybody for all your support, without you all behind me the rescue wouldnt have started so in a way you have all helped 57 cats/kittens.

I have rehomed cats from people on the forum, Bella, Albert and another kitten, where i really need to have a photo update done of them in their new homes.

A special pf member i also must thank is the member who donates every month to the rescue, currently with this donation i have managed to spay Libby, vaccinated 4 kittens, and even fed a mum and her kitten free for a month, i wont post the name but she knows who she is so a very special thankyou to you.

Rescue has happy times aswell, yes its hard saying goodbye to rescue cats/kitten as i want to keep them all, but its a new beginning for each and every cat/kitten, they have lovely homes so its rewarding.

My proudest moment was with Abert the white stray male, i had a home for him on my waiting list, he caught a mouse on his first day in his new home, he was going as a barn cat but by the afternoon was already indoors on the window sill, just goes to show each cat choses its own home.

Lori who lives with Jes, she is doing well at the shows, i am proud of her, ok so she is very energetic but she is a tortie so you wouldnt expect anything else........................

ok so rambling now so will just say a very big thankyou to you all.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> You all have me crying again, i know i need to be stronger.
> 
> Its been a tough few months, with me losing 3 of my own beautiful cats this month has had a huge affect on my health, i wont go into details on here but with thanks to CG and Carly helping me with emotional difficulties, i am still here, (you will all know what that means).
> 
> ...


This is why we wanted so badly to help you, now I'm crying :crying:

You deserve the world and more and everyone has been donating today to show how much they all adore what you do hun. xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Olivia and Sarah, donations received thank you very much you lovely ladies, smooshes xxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

To be honest cheap food goes further but when you have a sick cat in rescue this food has to be right to build them up.

Aslong as each rescue has a full belly then i am very happy.

I have 2 rescue girls with kittens in at the moment, then Gina and snowball, along with gina's other 4 kittens, all doing great.

Anything donated is greatfully received and i will make good use of everything for a long time, even if somebody has an old battered soft brush, this helps, infact every little does help and goes along way.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> You all have me crying again, i know i need to be stronger.
> 
> *Its been a tough few months, with me losing 3 of my own beautiful cats this month has had a huge affect on my health, i wont go into details on here but with thanks to CG and Carly helping me with emotional difficulties, i am still here, (you will all know what that means).*
> 
> ...


you are very welcome
you've also helped me through a lot of troubles in the last 12 months and i really do appreciate - you are the best friend anyone could hope for.

you deserve all this help more than anyone will realise, and don't you forget it xxx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

CC has had such a crap time this year but she gets back up every single time and doesn't let the awful events which happen and take it our of her emotionally,physically and financially put her off helping other kitties in dire needs.She just dusts herself off and starts all over again.

I'm not doing the secret santa so my money will go to CC instead.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> you are very welcome
> you've also helped me through a lot of troubles in the last 12 months and i really do appreciate - you are the best friend anyone could hope for.
> 
> you deserve all this help more than anyone will realise, and don't you forget it xxx





loubyfrog said:


> CC has had such a crap time this year but she gets back up every single time and doesn't let the awful events which happen and take it our of her emotionally,physically and financially put her off helping other kitties in dire needs.She just dusts herself off and starts all over again.
> 
> I'm not doing the secret santa so my money will go to CC instead.


Here, here to both!!! :001_tt1: xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou CG for texting me every 2 minutes and the phone calls, you got me through the hardest night of my life, i will never forget that.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just donated a little something  xx

CC, you are a lady who I admire and respect for all the hard work you do with your rescue, you do such a fantastic job. Without you, I hate to think what would have happened to these 57 cats and kittens you have rehomed. Keep up the good work hun xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Omfg, I'm so sorry *TINCAN* but You've only gone and BL00DY done it again.

£ from THIS AMAZING lady just for you CC.

Bl00dy fantastic, I love u guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou CG for texting me every 2 minutes and the phone calls, you got me through the hardest night of my life, i will never forget that.


now you have me blubbering too
there's going to floods around here soon with everyone in tears xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Omfg, I'm so sorry *TINCAN* but You've only gone and BL00DY done it again.
> 
> £100 from THIS AMAZING lady just for you CC.
> 
> Bl00dy fantastic, I love u guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


fantastic, absolutely brilliant. what a lovely person you are xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have NO idea who frog is on my paypal BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH to you too!!! Wow, CC you have alot of PF love I tell you xxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

SORRY THIS IS URGENT.........................



CHERYL IN RESCUE SECTION THAT POOR CAT IN KENT NEEDS URGENT HELP, BRING HIM TO ME, I WILL FIND ROOM FOR HIM..............

NO WAY CAN I TURN DOWN THIS CAT, 


RSPCA.... YOU ARE SHAMEFUL AND NO POINT IN YOU EXISTING.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> SORRY THIS IS URGENT.........................
> 
> CHERYL IN RESCUE SECTION THAT POOR CAT IN KENT NEEDS URGENT HELP, BRING HIM TO ME, I WILL FIND ROOM FOR HIM..............
> 
> ...


R u sure hun? So if I picked him up I can drop him to you??? My friend has gone to try and find him and if he's there I'll be leaving work to capture him before RSPCA try to grab him and PTS  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

You see guys  This is the kinda rescue we always need to remain open.

You're just fab cc xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I have NO idea who frog is on my paypal BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH to you too!!! Wow, CC you have alot of PF love I tell you xxxxxxx


Loubyfrog would be my guess


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes i am sure, even if he is old and has kidney failure this cat still deserves a warm lap and cuddles, he may need to stay with me if he is unhealthy but thats not a problem.

Thankyou so much for everybody helping me, i am now going to sit on the floor as ive fallen off the chair in shock so many times.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

OK you lot have me blubbering like a baby now 

CC - very much deserved as you are a lovely lady and doing wonderful work for those kitties 


I'm afraid I am absolutely broke until Thursday  so hope the donation pot's still open by then!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Loubyfrog would be my guess


Hahaha oh YES!!!

Thank you so much LBF  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> OK you lot have me blubbering like a baby now
> 
> CC - very much deserved as you are a lovely lady and doing wonderful work for those kitties
> 
> I'm afraid I am absolutely broke until Thursday  so hope the donation pot's still open by then!


It's always open 4 you hun, honestly no rush I'll leave the pot open until end of the week and will bump the thread each day xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Yes i am sure, even if he is old and has kidney failure this cat still deserves a warm lap and cuddles, he may need to stay with me if he is unhealthy but thats not a problem.
> 
> Thankyou so much for everybody helping me, i am now going to sit on the floor as ive fallen off the chair in shock so many times.


You might need a few cushions on the floor once me and CG are finished :lol:

The geneoristy of you all is incredible especially after we did a huge fund raiser for Lauren too.

Even just £1 per person makes such a huge difference, you're all super special people xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its amazing how this thread has come about and i now find myself with another rescue cat needing me.

Hopefully now i can do before rescue and after rescue photo's as i feel this is also important to show people what rescue's have to deal with sometimes.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Its amazing how this thread has come about and i now find myself with another rescue cat needing me.
> 
> Hopefully now i can do before rescue and after rescue photo's as i feel this is also important to show people what rescue's have to deal with sometimes.


This is why you gotta keep going babe 

You is amaze balls xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CG can you PM me your email again i can't find it!!! I'll transfer what I have so far and do it at the end of each day until end of the week xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive just phoned my vet and told him about this poor boy, he is available to check him for me when/if he arrives.

Blood tests are first on the agenda so we know exactly what we are dealing with.

Have to go offline for awhile now to get things ready.

Thankyou everybody, you are all amazing................may GH work continue for many years.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ive just phoned my vet and told him about this poor boy, he is available to check him for me when/if he arrives.
> 
> Blood tests are first on the agenda so we know exactly what we are dealing with.
> 
> ...


with all of us behind you and all your hard work i'm sure it will continue for a long time to come just make sure you look after yourself too


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you lovely Donna for your donation (sorry you didn't leave your PF name!! ) xxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CG check your paypal hun, let me know all received okay?

Next lot to follow tomorrow  xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> CG check your paypal hun, let me know all received okay?
> 
> Next lot to follow tomorrow  xxx


it's arrived


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> it's arrived


Yay  xx

...........


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so happy to see this. The private rescue's are so important.

CC is an amazing person in so many ways. She has been there for me recently when I had my most distressing rescue call to date. Thank you x

Payday is just around the corner so if this can be kept open I will be more than happy to donate.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

LouiseH said:


> I'm so happy to see this. The private rescue's are so important.
> 
> CC is an amazing person in so many ways. She has been there for me recently when I had my most distressing rescue call to date. Thank you x
> 
> Payday is just around the corner so if this can be kept open I will be more than happy to donate.


Of course we will keep it open hun, the more the merrier thank you so much and I agree with everyone CC is just amazing! xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> I'm so happy to see this. The private rescue's are so important.
> 
> CC is an amazing person in so many ways. She has been there for me recently when I had my most distressing rescue call to date. Thank you x
> 
> Payday is just around the corner so if this can be kept open I will be more than happy to donate.


i'm sure that even if this has 'closed' you will still be able to donate via the paypal/email address that cheryl added and it can then be forwarded on to CC. just make sure you add a little note to your donation so that we know who it is from


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i'm sure that even if this has 'closed' you will still be able to donate via the paypal/email address that cheryl added and it can then be forwarded on to CC. just make sure you add a little note to your donation so that we know who it is from


Yes a name is a must!!!! xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Glad this is staying open for a few more days, I get paid on Wednesday and until then my bank account is a bit like Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard 


I am off course helping Grace Haven Rescue by relieving it of a certain ickle white kitte as well


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> Glad this is staying open for a few more days, I get paid on Wednesday and until then my bank account is a bit like Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard
> 
> I am off course helping Grace Haven Rescue by relieving it of a certain ickle white kitte as well


Yayyyy  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

760 views guys, imagine if each of you donated 50p-£1? Wow.... :w00t:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is very good. I unfortunately can´t help out till after my fundraiser in December as I have a lot of expenses but I´m hoping that you guys will do something similar again for Christmas?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

We would all do anything we can for our private rescue centres when they are in need, so if another needs doing for Xmas then so be it!  x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> This is very good. I unfortunately can´t help out till after my fundraiser in December as I have a lot of expenses but I´m hoping that you guys will do something similar again for Christmas?


i think it would be great if we could do sometrhing like this a couple or so times a year as i'm sure it will make a huge impact on the help that can be given to the unfortunate cats and kittens who are in need of a rescue space and normally vet treatment too


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i think it would be great if we could do sometrhing like this a couple or so times a year as i'm sure it will make a huge impact on the help that can be given to the unfortunate cats and kittens who are in need of a rescue space and normally vet treatment too


Defo  It's such a good idea! xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i think it would be great if we could do sometrhing like this a couple or so times a year as i'm sure it will make a huge impact on the help that can be given to the unfortunate cats and kittens who are in need of a rescue space and normally vet treatment too


I agree. maybe every 3 months to help small rescues we know and remove some of the burden. I´ll help out when I can, still owing the paddypaws own as I asked her for the wish list but after the 14th of December I´ll have a bit more.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> I agree. maybe every 3 months to help small rescues we know and remove some of the burden. I´ll help out when I can, still owing the paddypaws own as I asked her for the wish list but after the 14th of December I´ll have a bit more.


that sounds like a great idea - every 3 months - even just a little goes a long way to helping. i know the summer can be a difficult time as people are off on holidays and many cats get abandoned then because they can't be bothered putting them into catterys. also it is hard to rehome at that time, again because people want their holidays


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rescuing does cost a lot, and I can say without a doubt that CC will really, really appreciate all of the help this will bring. Just a thought, but if you guys don't htink I'm stealing your thunder, if you're happy for me to do the ZP ordering, I'll be able to get breeder discount on the order which will make the money stretch even further. I am also a breeder member of other sites that I know CC uses for some food, so again, can make it stretch way past just ZP. Of course, if I'm gatecrashing the party then do just say so, but ust a thought.

CC, giving you support has been a pleasure. You're a very dear person, and anyway, you're good company for chocolate eating, so why wouldn't I keep you on the straight and narrow!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Rescuing does cost a lot, and I can say without a doubt that CC will really, really appreciate all of the help this will bring. Just a thought, but if you guys don't htink I'm stealing your thunder, if you're happy for me to do the ZP ordering, I'll be able to get breeder discount on the order which will make the money stretch even further. I am also a breeder member of other sites that I know CC uses for some food, so again, can make it stretch way past just ZP. Of course, if I'm gatecrashing the party then do just say so, but ust a thought.
> 
> CC, giving you support has been a pleasure. You're a very dear person, and anyway, you're good company for chocolate eating, so why wouldn't I keep you on the straight and narrow!


:lol: Brilliant hun, sounds great. Once me and CG have completed our fundraising we'll tap it to you. Best way to make it go further. I'm gonna keep the donation pot open until the end of the week then CC should be LOADS better off.

It's so nice you're such great pals on here, you're all one in a million x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Katina thank you for your kind donation hun xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, thats a great idea, i will try and be good around your cats in future and only give a little dose of zoom juice.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're a horror. I forgot you carry zoomy juice. Forget it. You're never getting back in my house again! 

On second thoughts, I'm at work tomorrow, so JP will have to deal with the zoomy monsters of doom. What you doing tonight?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im coming to yours tonight with zoom juice


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Will leave lots of coffee for JP in the morning then... He's gonna need it!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump  Lets keep donations coming  xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, 1,001 views...imagine £1 a time from each member ....we'd be super fund raisers  

Even if it's just 50p it all makes a difference for those bubba cats CC looks after xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Simone thank you so much for your donation (also known as Mooch   ) x
xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sash thank you so much for your donation!!! (Also known as Sashski)  xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so very much.

Have just thought Mikki stripper knifes, red is fine blue is course, would love both if funds could stretch that far.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou so very much.
> 
> Have just thought Mikki stripper knifes, red is fine blue is course, would love both if funds could stretch that far.


i'm sure that can be arranged


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, came in handy with Minstrel the stray as he didnt like being brushed but had so many close skin matts, these was a massive help and he didnt notice, went home clean and groomed.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*shamelessly butting in*

CC - are they easy to use?

Mia is quite long haired in places and sometimes gets bad matts (which I've had to resort to the scissors with on occasion )) and she absolutely HATES being brushed


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CG just sent you some more funds over   xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> CG just sent you some more funds over   xxx


got it, thankyou


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Carly, thats a great idea, i will try and be good around your cats in future and only give a little dose of zoom juice.


I came home with zoomy juice yesterday and Missy took the whole bloomin lot in one go and decided it was fun to see how fast she could go round the room without touching the floor, never minding who or what was in her way 

Bad CC and zoom juice :hand:

It's great to see people being so suppotive


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I just dont understand why cats get zoom juice from me 

Mikki combs, yes so easy to use, curved one side so you cant cut the cat, it just glides through matts.

If they are very close to the skin you can do in sections, ive done the most terrified scratchy bitey cat you will ever know and he was a dream to do.

Mikki is one product i could never be without.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Fab! Thanks - I shall add it to my ever growing list of stuff they need!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump  x

............


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Claire for your kind donation hun  xxxxxxx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, but I am not donating to CC

Through our FB promotion she is currently the receiver of 80 boxes of Felix!

You might want to take that into consideration when placing your orders for her.

And yes, I felt bad that I didnt include Lauren in our FB promotion but I hope I made up for it in other ways


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

80!

OMG that's fantastic


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's really amazing Hun  we will remember that when ordering  

Xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Joy thank you for your wonderful donation xxxxxxxx


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> 760 views guys, imagine if each of you donated 50p-£1? Wow.... :w00t:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx





Cheryl89 said:


> Katina thank you for your kind donation hun xxxxxx


Your message above Cheryl prompted me to get my derrière in gear and make a small donation. Was going to post hours ago then suddenly had a huge influx of work! Anyway, bumpity bump, and here's to lots more donations. You so deserve it CC, what you do is amazing.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thankyou everyone for everything you are doing for Catcoonz. i've had a terrible end to a great day and seeing how this fund raising is going has cheered me up. let's keep going through out the week and make a massive difference for a special lady who works tirelessly to help neglected and ill treated cats and kittens


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Can someone PM CC's email address? I've been meaning to send them a gift voucher from Zooplus. Or even the physical address so I can send some goodies?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've just donated chocolate pancakes and ice cream... I think she liked them!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> Can someone PM CC's email address? I've been meaning to send them a gift voucher from Zooplus .


i think you would be better sending CC a pm and she can forward you the information herself. i don't want to hand info out without her permission. hope you understand


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> i think you would be better sending CC a pm and she can forward you the information herself. i don't want to hand info out without her permission. hope you understand


Thanks, you're right.
I've just sent her a PM.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everybody so much, i really do appreciate all you are doing.

80 boxes of felix, oh my gosh this is amazing. 

Sorry you have had a bad night CG, im here if you need to talk.

Carly, great tonight, thankyou so much and i am so sorry Apache had zoom juice, i did try my best to be on my good behaviour.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you "anon" for your lovely donation  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Katina said:


> Your message above Cheryl prompted me to get my derrière in gear and make a small donation. Was going to post hours ago then suddenly had a huge influx of work! Anyway, bumpity bump, and here's to lots more donations. You so deserve it CC, what you do is amazing.


That's why I thought hun if everyone who just quickly views donates 50p ??? Imagine how much CC would have now - wowza!

Thank you sweetie  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sal, just sent you some more funds  Check you received? xxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Sal, just sent you some more funds  Check you received? xxxxx


all received Cheryl, thankyou


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC I'm going to do a little fund raiser on your behalf here at my work. I'm going to bake quite a few yummy great looking cupcakes (like these which I made a few months ago  )









And get my lot at work to pay for each one they take, anything I earn will come to you


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

And some like these too









Yum yums xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> CC I'm going to do a little fund raiser on your behalf here at my work. I'm going to bake quite a few yummy great looking cupcakes (like these which I made a few months ago  )
> 
> View attachment 125951
> 
> ...


oh Cheryl, they look lovely. you're a star for all the effort you are putting in any news on that little cat yet?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> oh Cheryl, they look lovely. you're a star for all the effort you are putting in any news on that little cat yet?


 I'd do it for you too babe!! 

Nothing  I did post on the other thread, gonna go back and try again today until we get him/her :nonod:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

1807 views ...Imagine a 50p donation from each

Please don't read and run  :001_tt1: x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

bump  x

...........................


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just received an Amazon donation of box of 48 sachets of whiskas.
THANKYOU XX


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> CC I'm going to do a little fund raiser on your behalf here at my work. I'm going to bake quite a few yummy great looking cupcakes (like these which I made a few months ago  )
> 
> View attachment 125951
> 
> ...


You are a real girl of action Cheryl .... I like your style!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Just received an Amazon donation of box of 48 sachets of whiskas.
> THANKYOU XX


Hehe, you're welcome :blush: xxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> You are a real girl of action Cheryl .... I like your style!


:blush: :blush:

Thank you hun, I love rundraising. I do lots of it (unless you couldn't tell)

Always donate and raise for good causes :blush:

xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Cheryl. xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hun you know that cat hut on your wishlist, do you have room for it? or you still need one?  x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Me and Gracie have got Grace Haven on our Christmas list for Santa Pawz.......   xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Me and Gracie have got Grace Haven on our Christmas list for Santa Pawz.......   xxx


Fabulous  xxxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Friday is my pay day. I will be donating then.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


> Friday is my pay day. I will be donating then.


Thank you PLJ  xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> :blush: :blush:
> 
> Thank you hun, I love rundraising. I do lots of it (unless you couldn't tell)
> 
> ...


I have to rope you in then


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump 

................


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you "rebecca" for your donation xxxxxx :001_tt1:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you to my OH (even though you're not on here!) for your lovely donation and my family too :001_tt1:

xxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump bump :lol: x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you very much "anon" for your kind donation  

Every little bit is helping guys soooooo please keep it coming or get some bits for our lovely CC from her wishlist xxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been silly and went to look at the Wish list  and was tempted by something on there as I just fell for this pic ..... how could anyone not go "awwww"










Unfortunately I couldn't add a message so .....

Archie & Mia send their love and hope the kitties enjoy xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I've been silly and went to look at the Wish list  and was tempted by something on there as I just fell for this pic ..... how could anyone not go "awwww"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so lovely Lil you're amazing 

It's so pretty I might have to get Bugsy one!!! 

Guys as someone you know from my cat/kent thread I sadly lost the cat I was trying to rescue for days yesterday as he was in too much of a bad state.

The kindness of you all is overwhelming and what you've for CC and it really makes me realise without the kindness/caring of the public for our furries they will all suffer an awful fate.

Now is the time to donate to our catcoonz more then ever as she even had a spot ready for this little guy he was just too far gone with renal failure, his tongue had rotted away and he was almost bald and a cat skelton so I had to say goodbye. Please think of animals like this in the cold that CC strives to save and that's why we have to keep her doors open.

Every little bit is helping me and CG towards our goal for CC and we couldn't do it without you guys

Thank you so much xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Firedog - thank you for your lovely donation hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

rox666 thank you so much for your lovely donation xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just sent a donation but think I forgot to put who I was


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all the kind donations.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> Just sent a donation but think I forgot to put who I was


Thank you so much hun that will go such a long way :biggrin: xxxxxxxxxxx

Guys we are climbing by the day/hour.

Catcoonz is so well deserved and is now my helper through dark times as well as CG....What a great bunch you all are

Let's keep it coming til the end of the week! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just catching up on the Kent cat Cheryl.

That's so, so sad and as difficult as it is/was, what you did for that cat was amazing. 

The outcome may not have been what you wanted but that poor cat is no longer suffering because of you and that is a miracle in itself, you should be very proud of that *hugs*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, how do I donate? I won't be a lot I'm afraid as I am struggling with money atm


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> Just catching up on the Kent cat Cheryl.
> 
> That's so, so sad and as difficult as it is/was, what you did for that cat was amazing.
> 
> The outcome may not have been what you wanted but that poor cat is no longer suffering because of you and that is a miracle in itself, you should be very proud of that *hugs*


Thank you hun, it still feels so raw. Like as if I lost my own cat. It amazes me how these guys go through this on a weekly/monthly basis just it's the sad reality of cats abandoned 

He was so hungry he just wanted to eat and couldn't because of his tongue and CC had a space ready for him

So for that I'm more determined then ever to raise as much as I can for her, she's one amazing lady xxx



Hanwombat said:


> Hi, how do I donate? I won't be a lot I'm afraid as I am struggling with money atm


Hey sweetie do you have paypal? Just send it through to my paypal as mentioned on page one and I sent directly to cats galore at the end of each day  xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay lovely, I shall do it sometime tonight when I am home from work


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Okay lovely, I shall do it sometime tonight when I am home from work


No worries hun  thank you very much really appreciate it xxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

£258 raised and climbing, let's keep this going peeps 

xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Another Amazon donation kindly sent today, 4 x boxes Gourmet.

Thankyou very much. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

anyone out there who hasn't seen this thread? well now is your time to make a difference to rescue cats and kittens please help us raise lots of much needed funding to help Catcoonz look after the Grace Haven rescue cats/kittens


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Lots of items on the Amazon Grace Haven wish list don't seem to be available any more. Could this be updated?. 

I don't have a PayPal account so thought that the wish list would be my best way to help a little. 

There seem to be dishes, carriers and toys on the list but I am sure that there must be food or, flea / worm treatments which are needed more urgently. Alternatively could someone send me a PM so that I can send a bank transfer/ cheque. Sorry, It won't be a lot but I would like to contribute something.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope the girls managed to work my paypal password out OK


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Forester said:


> Lots of items on the Amazon Grace Haven wish list don't seem to be available any more. Could this be updated?.
> 
> I don't have a PayPal account so thought that the wish list would be my best way to help a little.
> 
> There seem to be dishes, carriers and toys on the list but I am sure that there must be food or, flea / worm treatments which are needed more urgently. Alternatively could someone send me a PM so that I can send a bank transfer/ cheque. Sorry, It won't be a lot but I would like to contribute something.


i'll get in touch with CC and ask her to have a lok at her wish list so that she can update it. thanks for making us aware of it


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just sent a small payment


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks CG.:thumbup1: I'd like to think that my donation, small though it may be, will make a difference.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Forester said:


> Thanks CG.:thumbup1: I'd like to think that my donation, small though it may be, will make a difference.


i'm sure it will. i know myself that every little thing really does count and i know it will help catcoonz too she will really appreciate everything that turns up on her doorstep


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kindly donated and received 2 x packs 12 = 36 bottles Toplife Kitten Milk.

Thankyou so much, i have given Snowflake a carton and he loves it, so from myself, rescue kittens and especially Snowflake a huge thankyou. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Amazon wishlist, very sorry, i havent had time to update.

Any donation is greatly appreciated, but Toplife milk, food, Advantage fleatreatment, each helps.

I currently have 3 mums in rescue, 2 have 3 kittens each and another mum has 1 baby.

Anything to help feed mums and babies is great.

If anybody wishes zooplus catzfine and carny kitten seems to be the most popular choice with these cats, yes i know they have expensive taste.

To be honest i feed anything, its a meal inside a cat/kitten and thats important.

Thankyou to everybody for being so kind and generous, even 50p goes along way.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Amazon wishlist, very sorry, i havent had time to update.
> 
> Any donation is greatly appreciated, but Toplife milk, food, Advantage fleatreatment, each helps.
> 
> ...


i'm glad you have give us an idea as to what you need as it is pointless people sending things that are no use to you. the idea is to help, not send things that will end up sitting there doing nothing


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Everything helps and i really am greatful for all the kindness. xxx

I know dry food is normally a no-no but pregnant mums do like some dry, any kind, i feed anything and in rescue they are not fussy what it is.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry to be a digitally challenged numpty but how do I get an item which is not on the Grace Haven wish list to go to CC.? Where do I get the address from?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will pm you my address. 

Can i just say a thankyou to Mum to Missy, when she came to view Snowflake she very kindly donated 40L oko plus cat litter and some beautiful blankets, thankyou so much. xx


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Just sent a paypal donation.

Happy to help.

Cx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Kindly donated and received 2 x packs 12 = 36 bottles Toplife Kitten Milk.
> 
> *Thankyou so much, i have given Snowflake a carton and he loves it, so from myself, rescue kittens and especially Snowflake a huge thankyou. *xxx


:thumbup: :thumbup: remember to share, Snowflake 



catcoonz said:


> I will pm you my address.
> 
> Can i just say a thankyou to Mum to Missy, when she came to view Snowflake she very kindly donated 40L oko plus cat litter and some beautiful blankets, thankyou so much. xx


  My pleasure CCxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Snowflake loves to snuggle on the fleece blanket, bless him, but he doesnt choose the coloured side, oh no, it has to be the white side, which results in me spending an hour trying to find him and he is right under my nose, bless his little heart.
At least his face is white from milk now instead of brown from nutripaste.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Snowflake loves to snuggle on the fleece blanket, bless him, but he doesnt choose the coloured side, oh no, it has to be the white side, which results in me spending an hour trying to find him and he is right under my nose, bless his little heart.
> At least his face is white from milk now instead of brown from nutripaste.


Speaking of the cute white guy, can we have a pic fix please cc?? He's a little honey!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Snowflake loves to snuggle on the fleece blanket, bless him, but he doesnt choose the coloured side, oh no, it has to be the white side, which results in me spending an hour trying to find him and he is right under my nose, bless his little heart.
> At least his face is white from milk now instead of brown from nutripaste.


:lol: I know that feeling well CC, you try finding a black cat on a black chair in a dark room  

Glad he likes the fleece


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will take new photo's tomorrow, just put camera on charge.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

LyraBella said:


> Just sent a paypal donation.
> 
> Happy to help.
> 
> Cx


Thank you for your kind donation hun xxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Please continue to donate guys 

Bugsy says thank youuuu x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump  x

...........


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you anon (as you didn't leave your name) for your lovely donation

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Millyvista (Oct 28, 2013)

Just sent a snugly blanket from your Amazon wish list. All the good work you do for cats is wonderful.

Alex


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Millyvista said:


> Just sent a snugly blanket from your Amazon wish list. All the good work you do for cats is wonderful.
> 
> Alex


Thank you sooooo much, that's wonderful  xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so very much for all this kindness.

I did need a fabric kitten pen and a couple of snugglesafe headpads, so CG has kindly already ordered these for me from the kittie fund.

Thankyou. xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

*this is a post i made on the other fundraising thread we made for Lauren. thought it would be nice to show how pulling together can make a huge difference to a rescue 
let's make sure we have the same effect for Catcoonz and Grace Haven. i know from personal experience that a little goes a hell of a long way and with everyone giving even the smallest amount, added together makes a massive difference:thumbup:
*

i had a few messages off Lauren last night and she wanted me to pass it on to everyone that has helped her in what was a terrible time for her, so here you are, the three messages i received to say thankyou

''Hey Sally so so sorry for not being in contact, I have slept better in the last few nights than I have in years! We were in a crash a few years back & John fractured his sternum & bruised his heart. He hasn't been able to sleep on his front since, but the first night the mattress arrived I woke up & he was on his front and not in pain! Its so amazing thank you all so much. I am getting tons of parcels every day, I just can't believe it, someone even put £100 on the vets account, Im so lucky & grateful. Xxx''

''I will go on the forum when I have a chance, it's just been so manic in and out of the rescue the last few weeks. John is really happy with the mattress lol although the first 'person' to test it was my cat PJ lol! he snuck in the room when we were moving the mattress in! xxx''

''I am also taking mum and John out with the giftcard that someone sent us, they couldn't believe it, I'm so so blessed!xxx''

so there you have it folks, you have all pulled together to make a huge difference to someone who works so hard for all the cats that come into her care - and to top it off, you have saved a cat rescue from closing it doors
absolutely fantastic news, thankyou everyone so much


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do please keep donating until we reach Monday coming...and keep this thread going !  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

With thanks to our lovely LouiseH for her wonderful donation!!!

Thank you sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Amazon has just delivered 2 boxes, thankyou so very much, this helps for a long time for the rescue cats/kittens.

48 pouches felix, Thankyou xxx

2 x 7kg bags Acana biscuits & bags Tigeria Treats, Thankyou so much, Gina the white rescue loves the treats.

A massive thankyou to you all, i am shocked by all the kindness people have given me to help cats/kittens.

All these kind donations will help rescue for a long time and i am pleased to say i will not now have to worry over xmas if i get many cats in, as with so many kind people donating i will have plenty of food to keep many cats/kittens happy for a long time. xxxxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Amazon has just delivered 2 boxes, thankyou so very much, this helps for a long time for the rescue cats/kittens.
> 
> 48 pouches felix, Thankyou xxx
> 
> ...


i'm so happy to see that with everyone pulling together you will be able to relax for a while and not worry about how you were going to feed all those little mouths


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, that's so great!!!!!!!!!

See what donations do guys? It's amazing 

Think of the future of cats for a few months now.....l can't say thank you enough to all of you, just keep donating and keep sending wishlists and me and CG will take care of the rest!  xxxxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have just sent the catit cat scratcher from your wishlist CC. Thought it would be useful as they are well used in our house by the coonies


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I donated, hopefully I did it right.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thankyou so much everyone for helping all these kittys on their way to a new life. everything that Catcoonz receives really will make a difference to their little lives:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone  PLJ did you just donate or was it earlier? Nothing has come through yet so make sure the email is right 

Thank you Hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Dear Joanne Liley,

You sent a payment for £20.00 GBP to [email protected].

Please note that it may take a little while for this payment to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.

This is where it went.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Kindly donated and received 2 x packs 12 = 36 bottles Toplife Kitten Milk.
> 
> Thankyou so much, i have given Snowflake a carton and he loves it, so from myself, rescue kittens and especially Snowflake a huge thankyou. xxx


Glad you got it and you're very welcome. Sup up Snowflake and the rest!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


> Dear Joanne Liley,
> 
> You sent a payment for £20.00 GBP to [email protected].
> 
> ...


Hehe, you've put cheryi () it's really easy to reverse and re-do just click cancel transaction then re-do it  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bugsy currently going mental all over the house, BUGSY ZOOMIES.

Let's keep donating  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou.

The great thing with non food products is all rescue cats/kittens will be able to enjoy these things for many years.

I have a list of cats/kittens needing my help and the other week going through finances it looked very bleak and i did worry but didnt want to turn down any cats in need, with so many thanks to everybody things have taken a huge upwards turn and i have now been able to inform people on my list that yes i will be able to help all these cats/kittens.

I have 2 kittens coming in next weekend and it feels great to be able to help alot more cats.

Now if only we can persuade people that black cats are adorable, then that would be good.

Let the kitten rush begin as i now have so much to give them.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah CC, that's what it's all about.

I'm so, so happy everyone has made this possible xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> The great thing with non food products is all rescue cats/kittens will be able to enjoy these things for many years.
> 
> ...


I have a tear in my eye and a smile in my heart 

Those are 2 very lucky kittens 

I can vouch for black cats, they are adorable


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> I have a tear in my eye and a smile in my heart
> 
> Those are 2 very lucky kittens
> 
> I can vouch for black cats, they are adorable


black cats certainly are adorable - and just in case anyone missed it, last night saw the little black and white kitten that was born here on monday find his/her forever home with a lovely pf member


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

cats galore said:


> black cats certainly are adorable - and just in case anyone missed it,* last night saw the little black and white kitten that was born here on monday find his/her forever home with a lovely pf member*


Oh, WOW, I missed that  absolutely brilliant  :thumbsup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> Oh, WOW, I missed that  absolutely brilliant  :thumbsup:


AND Sienna has a potential home lined up - with another pf member. can't say who just yet though


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Black cats ROCK!!!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gorgeous kitty H   

PLJ - I think it's just come through. Woohoo lol - Now returned.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump guys  xx

Can I just remind all you've been given two choices either donate to me and I'll send on to cats galore (At the email address provided on page one) or buy some bits from CC's wishlist on amazon.

We are raising as much awareness as possible to get as many donations in as possible to purchase everything she needs *so no this is not a scam* for those who are wondering (or asked)

What you've all done so far is more then what we could ask for in friends fund raising out in a park so we really appreciate everything big or small or food or bits and bobs send from amazon to help CC (And you can see the posts yourself from CC that things are being delivered!!!)

Thank you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well as you know all donations will be posted including this one from an old lady up the road from me................

Bless her, it was her 98th birthday yesterday and she got a new fluffy dressing gown, didnt want to throw her old one away so she kindly donated it for the rescue cats, to say its a big hit and i have Gina and Snowflake both cuddled up on it fast asleep and snuggly.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Well as you know all donations will be posted including this one from an old lady up the road from me................
> 
> Bless her, it was her 98th birthday yesterday and she got a new fluffy dressing gown, didnt want to throw her old one away so she kindly donated it for the rescue cats, to say its a big hit and i have Gina and Snowflake both cuddled up on it fast asleep and snuggly.


that is so sweet of her. my Evie won't leave me alone when i have my fluffy dressing gown on. she sits in my arms purring away, suckling on the fabric she loves it and i'm sure Gina and Snowflake will do so equally


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The lady wasnt sure if i would have any use for it, just goes to show everything can be used in rescue's.

Sorry for mum to missy but its pink  and snowflake loves it.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Awww that's so sweet   bless her!!

Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Postman just been, thankyou so much....

pk 4 sponge balls xxx

beautiful large soft fleece blanket. xxxx

cat xmas pack of treats and toys xxxx

Thankyou so much for these kind donations, with blankets and toys its great as all the rescue cats here and those which come in can play as they last a lifetime. xxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless her  and how thoughtful 

All 3 of my boys love my fleecy dressing gown  When Frank and Seb stayed at a cattery in May I took for the to sleep on


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC I know it's early for Xmas treats but I couldn't resist  :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> The lady wasnt sure if i would have any use for it, just goes to show everything can be used in rescue's.
> 
> *Sorry for mum to missy but its pink  and snowflake loves it.*


Now look!!! What are you doing to that poor little boy CC  but seeing as he's curled up on it with his mum I'll allow it, just this once mind :lol:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump   x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Santa Pawz has just paid an early visit..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just made these cupcakes (sorry it's off topic but this thread is v popular lol) xxx









Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yum, pass them round Cheryl, i love cake. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CC, will you let me know when the heat pads and fabric pen arrives please. it's just so i know i haven't got to chase the suppliers for them, you know how slow some can be at times.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will let you know CG, thankyou xxxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone who does rescue work is a gem in my eyes. I'll help out as soon as I get back home.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you summer  

Let's keep donations going !!!  xx


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I've just answered a survey from Zooplus UK (I've opened an account to send a donation to Grace Haven) and I suggested them to allow charities to make a whishlist profile so any person could send them goodies. Good idea? If a lot of people suggested that they might do it (it is profitable for them).


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> I've just answered a survey from Zooplus UK (I've opened an account to send a donation to Grace Haven) and I suggested them to allow charities to make a whishlist profile so any person could send them goodies. Good idea? If a lot of people suggested that they might do it (it is profitable for them).


i've done the same this morning when i ordered my litter


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> i've done the same this morning when i ordered my litter


Great minds think alike


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Guys, if you haven't donated please do by looking at page 1 

Many thanks from all of us  xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey all,

This will probably be the last day we'll leave the pot open for donations so please dig deep if you haven't already before we go ahead and purchase everything CC needs for the next few months :thumbsup:

If you do not wish to donate then please just purchase something for our lovely CC's wishlist 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> I've just answered a survey from Zooplus UK (I've opened an account to send a donation to Grace Haven) and I suggested them to allow charities to make a whishlist profile so any person could send them goodies. Good idea? If a lot of people suggested that they might do it (it is profitable for them).





cats galore said:


> i've done the same this morning when i ordered my litter


Followed your lead and suggested the same 
They'll wonder what's hit them :lol:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Followed your lead and suggested the same
> They'll wonder what's hit them :lol:


Yup I did the same too upon filling in their questionaire  xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Doh, I didn't think of that when I did mine last night, I told them to fix their diabolical packing instead...


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Doh, I didn't think of that when I did mine last night, I told them to fix their diabolical packing instead...


loool!! I must admit their packaging is dire whenever I order something! :thumbdown: xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump! Even something as little as £1 would make a huge difference  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry i havent posted todays donations, i have a situation where i am desperately trying to keep 2 kittens alive at the moment, very sad and stressful where once again i find myself sat up all night with a drip fluids to keep a very special kitten going, vets have taken bloods which have come back ok which is good news as we did think a blood transfusion would be needed, luckily not the case as yet anyway.

So thankyou so much for the donations.......................

4 boxes felix kitten, going down very well with gina's kittens. xxxx

4 boxes Gourmet, Gina loves this food, thankyou so much.

Sadly i wont be on here much due to the kittens, but will nip back as and when i can to update donations received.

All i need now is positive vibes please for a special kitten who at the moment has to wear my thermal sock, heat pads, drip fluids and syring feeding.......

Dare i say a day in rescue is never easy, i hope these 2 pull through.

If all goes well a special little girl will be needing a much loved home, details another day.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh lordy CC ..... really don't know how you wonderful rescue people do it day in / day out 

Keeping everything crossed here they both pull through


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, well it would seem this special girl may have a home if all goes well.

I never realised rescue was so much hard work and emotions are very difficult, lack of sleep i can cope with, its the tiny lives you try to save that is the hardest, all rescue's have my respect.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, you know where I am. HAve been thinking about this kitten all day long and wondering what the outcome was.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sending lots of positive vibes your way!
Hope you can save the little ones.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

I have checked out Grace Haven's Wish List on Amazon and I would like to send some Cat's Best cat litter from Zooplus instead from Amazon as it's a better deal, but I would need more detail for direct delivery to Grace Haven


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tiny kitten is still with us, gums are still white but syringe feeding and fluids via drip are going well, its going to be a tough few days but he does look better than he did last night.

Yelloworchid, thankyou for your kind thought, you need 25 posts before i can send you a pm, i dont want to put my address on the open forum for obvious reasons, can pm maisecat(sorry if thats the wrong name) and give my details if this helps. xx


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

As soon as I'm back on my feet I can defo donate hun .. just not right this sec as I've just had to pay over £300 in vet bills 

But I agree, a very worthy cause!!


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Vet bills! :crying:


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

CC, if you send the detail to maisiecat, she can pass it to me 

I'm a newbie, it shouldn't take too long as I'm ALWAYS posting in the other sites! :biggrin:


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Good update on the tiny one


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes little ones, CC you are an angel x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all the support, means a great deal.

The 2 little kittens have made it through the night, the girl is now out of danger and eating/drinking, the other kitten still has a long way to go but is still with us.

This will be a strange request but socks, socks are great for tiny kittens, thermal socks keeps kittens warm, so if anybody has an odd sock please send it this way and i will be forever greatful.
Socks also acts as a good way to stop kittens from licking wounds after spaying.

Any pate type foods suitable for kittens when they are poorly to get them eating again is also good.

Once again, thankyou for all the support and generosity from everybody, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's great news Hun!!! All thanks to you xxx

Get CG to order anything you need babe & I'm sure we can get some thermal sockies hehe xxxxxx


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a mountain of odd socks that just live in my draw, serving no purpose, so I'm sure I could help out there. 
I don't have thermal ones though :001_unsure:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any socks are useful.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

What size and shape of socks, CC? Any chance you can find a few sample pictures? 

Would old fleece scarves sewn into a tube have a similar use, incidentally?


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Any socks are useful.


PM me the address and I'll send you some hun


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any size/shape socks, i just cut the toe end off and cut holes for their legs. 
anything is useful which can be placed over kittens, it also keeps newborns warm aswell and they can be folded over easily enough.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

..........................................


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, that is a fantastic amount raised, thankyou so much everybody for all the kindness. xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What a brilliant total! That's amazing! If one of you contact me privately, I'll provide the email address for forwarding. CC is already coming up with ideas of what she wants, and of course, I'll keep you posted about when things are ordered etc. With the discounts I'm able to get, that £304 will stretch even further!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's amazing, well done everyone :thumbup:

Now for the fun part - spend, spend, spend


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

3 x heat pads arrived yesterday, sorry i couldnt post before, very busy with this poorly kitten but the heat pads arrived just in time to keep baby warm through the night.

Can i say a massive thankyou to everybody for being so generous, i am overwhelmed by all the kindness and can continue the rescue work over xmas and next year.

socks are coming in, thankyou so much, you really dont know how much happiness i get for the rescue kittens by receiving socks, these really do make a big difference when kittens are neutered and for keeping babies warm and snug.

The little female kitten has now found her purrfect home, she will be leaving sometime in december once she has gained weight, thankyou to this special member on here for asking and falling in love with her.

More details of kittens will be posted next month but please remember i dont rehome the xmas week but happy to hold your special kitten for you until after the new year parties. xxxx

Gina the white girl is still looking for a home, anybody interested please do contact otherwise she will stay and become a sponser cat.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing 

Well done everyone :thumbup:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> 3 x heat pads arrived yesterday, sorry i couldnt post before, very busy with this poorly kitten but the heat pads arrived just in time to keep baby warm through the night.
> 
> Can i say a massive thankyou to everybody for being so generous, i am overwhelmed by all the kindness and can continue the rescue work over xmas and next year.
> 
> ...


It might be a good idea for cats that are old and not easy adoptable to be sponsored by members or people who are interested. For example, if you find a cat and no one can adopt it for numerous reasons, it can become an honorary member of the shelter and maybe someone might take a shine to it (eventhough they can´t take the cat home) and take care of Freddy through you (long distance). Just an idea.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, start sending me requests. I'm all fired up and ready to go!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Donations kindly received, thankyou.

cardboard wave scratcher. xxx

wave scratcher. xxx

santapaws arrived early from the note on the parcel says pink bowls from TM and Gracie, thankyou so much, i am going to let the kittens open this. xxxx

Cant remember if i added 4 x boxes felix kitten food, thankyou, this is going down well with the kittens. xxxx

4 x boxes gourmet, thankyou Gina and the other adult cats love this food. xxxx


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I have been on holiday and so am only just catching up with this. I think you and the other rescues do an absolutely amazing humbling job and everything you do makes the world of difference to these poor cats.
I'd still like to make a small donation if not too late and wondered which of a cash donation or the Amazon Wish list is best?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, thats really kind of you.

If you use zooplus and this is easier for you i can give you my address.

Whichever is the easiest way for you, really appreciate this so much. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you'd like to make a cash donation, please drop me a private message and I'll give you my Paypal address. I'm currently holding the pot of money for CC, and haven't placed the order yet, so there's still time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Carly.

Can anybody tell me about Sanabelle biscuits, i want to get the best value and food for the cats which i can but also want the money to go as far as possible.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Todays delivery thankyou is 45l oko plus, thankyou so much xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Carly.
> 
> Can anybody tell me about Sanabelle biscuits, i want to get the best value and food for the cats which i can but also want the money to go as far as possible.


I used them for Merlin when I first got him, they are average as I was told by a breeder.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, Applaws dry is on offer on there at the moment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Go for it Carly, Applaws is great, was hoping Applaws would be on offer at some point.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

If you're still after some good dry to try or alternate with the Applaws, I've been using the Porta 21 Grain Free

Great deals on cat food at zooplus: Porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible - Grain Free

Both cats are eating it (which with my 2 - who really are the most spoiled, fussiest cats that have EVER been on earth - that's a minor miracle!)

The 10kg sacks are really economical


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> If you're still after some good dry to try or alternate with the Applaws, I've been using the Porta 21 Grain Free
> 
> Great deals on cat food at zooplus: Porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible - Grain Free
> 
> ...


We use this too and the Porta 21 Holistic Duck which ours go mad for


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, will shout Carly to order duck flavour.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmmm not tried the duck one! (yet)

That's probably one of the few things I'd change about zoo+ - and completely forgot about it when I did my survey the other day  - I wish they did sample / smaller size bags to try in more of their foods (esp the dry ones) as 2kg is quite a lot if the little sods ... sorry darlings won't eat it!


----------

